# Cigars for a bachelor party



## Diversification (Dec 21, 2011)

I hope there aren't any threads like this already. I searched while on Tapatalk, but that doesn't always turn up the best results.

I'm looking for suggestions on cigars to buy for a bachelor party. I personally do not smoke and I'm not sure about the rest of the guys, but I'm betting most don't. Even if some of them do, they're not likely to have very honed tastes.

Basically I'm looking for something that doesn't shout "I was purchased for under a dollar at a gas station" and also doesn't taste like @$$.

I'm looking to encourage some good old fashioned manly chat thumping is all. What better way to do that then making the group feel like [email protected]$$es by giving them cigars.

I know this isn't in line with the typical high class nature of this forum, but I thought someone may be able to at least provide pointers. I just don't want to walk into a smoke shop and blindly wander and rely on a smoke shop attendant who's goal it is to get me to spend the most money possible and possibly is getting different commissions from different cigar companies.


----------



## RM Bantista (May 30, 2009)

Try Upton. Don't go too dark; not for beginners to go directly to darker wrappers and richer blends. Upton makes some very nice lighter, milder blends that are very smooth and go well with most any kind of drink. You will need cutters. Get dual bladed, get a few, usually less than $2.00US. Go long on the cigar. One may always cut it in half if less than the full thing is desired. Can in the instance be one half now and one later. If you can find a box that has been sitting on the dealer's shelves long enough to form crystals that are visible on the surface, get those; Not likely, but has been known to happen. They will be the best cigars available.
Others may have different suggestions, and my own preference is for darker wrappers and richer flavours. Not a beginner. But newbies should start out with the lighter stuff and know to never inhale. Cigar smoke rolls over the tongue like fine wine or any good spirits. But like the water of life it should be savoured. The smoke should never be ingested into the rest of one's body. The nicotine will still take full effect. One does not need to hold the breath to enjoy the flavour and effects. Do please take a moment to sense the aroma of the thing before you light it. Some insert the item into the mouth to allow the saliva to begin to work on the wrapper in the thought that a bit of moisture and break down the cellular structure of the leaf to release it's magnificence. Opinions and practice varies on the point. Doesn't detract from the experience one way or the other.
Others may know more deeply the cigar culture and present offerings.
Good fortune to you,
rudy


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

I would recommend that you check out your local Cigar emporium. Every one I've ever been to is run by an enthusiast, and I've never felt pressured when shopping at one. The opposite, in fact; I think if you go in and explain your situation to the owner you're likely to get some good suggestions and a bit of appreciation for fine cigars.

Decent cigars can run $5 to $25 each, and many are even more expensive. It would help to have an idea of how much you're willing to spend on your event before you go, so the owner can help you choose an appropriate selection for your budget.

It's been a while since I smoked cigars, but when I did, I smoked Astral. That's a good brand. Good luck!


----------



## Diversification (Dec 21, 2011)

You guys are great, thanks so much for the advice! I'll head to the nearest smoke shop and utilize your suggestions. I really appreciate the knowledge you've shared! The bachelor and other guests will no doubt benefit from the information you've provided as well. This is AAAC is quickly becoming a favorite forum of mine!


----------



## SocraticLove (May 15, 2012)

Diversification said:


> I'm looking to encourage some good old fashioned manly chat thumping is all. What better way to do that then making the group feel like [email protected]$$es by giving them cigars.


Hmmm - "some good old fashioned manly chat thumping", interesting. Do tell, what does this entail or involve? You've piqued my curiosity now.


----------



## Diversification (Dec 21, 2011)

Perhaps before "chat thumping" I should employ a bit of proofreading. I think CHEST thumping will be more appropriate for the occasion, especially since I'm given to understand that chat thumping is now illegal in 47 states....


----------



## SocraticLove (May 15, 2012)

Diversification said:


> Perhaps before "chat thumping" I should employ a bit of proofreading. I think CHEST thumping will be more appropriate for the occasion, especially since I'm given to understand that chat thumping is now illegal in 47 states....


Ahhh, gotcha. Thank you for the clarification.

I must admit though, and it may be beause I'm a bit dense sometimes, but I'm still not clear on what chat thumping is, in all seriousness.


----------



## Diversification (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm resisting the troll living in my brain telling me to put a "chat thumping" entry on urban dictionary right now lol. There's no such thing, I was just joking around about the silly typo haha. Hope that clears things up!


----------



## SocraticLove (May 15, 2012)

Diversification said:


> I'm resisting the troll living in my brain telling me to put a "chat thumping" entry on urban dictionary right now lol. There's no such thing, I was just joking around about the silly typo haha. Hope that clears things up!


It definitely does clear things up.

As dirty as my mind is, I must admit to not being able to conjure up what chat thumping might amount to, such that it could inspire the level of illegality you indicated in your post. :biggrin:

Have fun at the party.


----------



## pleasehelp (Sep 8, 2005)

You might be surprised how cheaply you can get handrolled ones from local guys (at least in NYC). Sometimes they aren't aged well-enough to be good, but the quality is probably better than many mass produced ones. You might want to check the phonebook in your town. good luck.


----------



## Diversification (Dec 21, 2011)

There's a pretty good smoke shop on a reservation not that far from me. Should I ask for hand rolled stuff over the previously mentioned ones?


----------



## pleasehelp (Sep 8, 2005)

Diversification said:


> There's a pretty good smoke shop on a reservation not that far from me. Should I ask for hand rolled stuff over the previously mentioned ones?


I'd suggest talking to them and getting their view. In NYC, you have a bunch of shops with guys sitting around handrolling them all day. They aren't particularly expensive, and it is kind of neat to get them handrolled like that - people I know that are into smoking have told me that I've bought some great ones when I've bought from these guys. I'm not a big cigar guy. They seem fine to me.

My experience might not hold true in other cities - they might charge a premium. A lot of shops in these types of industries have guys that are fanatical about the products and if you get them talking, you can get some good advice.

Ultimately, it isn't going to matter much for the bachelor party. Unless you buy something that gets people sick, you'll be fine.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

There are places that offer cigars hand-rolled just for them, or do it on site, but in general "hand-rolled" is a requirement for a good cigar. The alternative is machine-made, which is what you'd find behind the counter at a drug store.

Here in Atlanta we have a sports bar with a cigar club attached - you can buy your cigars in their enormous well-stocked humidor then sit in their private dining area and order from the sports bar menu. I hosted a bachelor party there once. It went far better than the subsequent marriage.

Partagas and Upmann are two brands that I would look for. They're well-made, not ridiculously expensive, and if someone mentions them later to a person who knows cigars they'll be sufficiently impressed.


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

Miket61 said:


> Here in Atlanta we have a sports bar with a cigar club attached - you can buy your cigars in their enormous well-stocked humidor then sit in their private dining area and order from the sports bar menu. I hosted a bachelor party there once. It went far better than the subsequent marriage.


Hey Miket61, how's the Havana Club doing these days? I went once or twice years ago, when it was new. It was... well, an experience.


----------



## Diversification (Dec 21, 2011)

Just an update guys, the bachelor party turned out great. The cigars were a massive hit and really defined the bar-time as most of us took our raging to the back patio where we drank AND smoked! Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

First, to the OP, congratulations on making your friend's bachelor party a success. (actually, you never really said if it was _your _bachelor party, in which case two sets of congratulations are in order.)



Acme said:


> Hey Miket61, how's the Havana Club doing these days? I went once or twice years ago, when it was new. It was... well, an experience.


I used to go there when it was on the third floor of an odd building crammed into the Buckhead Village bar district. They closed when everything was torn down to build the "Streets of Buckhead," which is still under construction three years after they said it would be finished. (We were supposed to get a Le Colonial, which you may know from the Chicago location.)

It reopened recently over on Piedmont, but I haven't been. As far as I can tell they still do live music, and they may still offer good Cuban food. The place I referred to is the Buckhead Cigar Club at Dantanna's. I was also just given a gift card for The Leaf in Midtown for my birthday, so I'll be checking that out shortly as well.

Incidentally, I have some very good friends in Wheaton. I haven't been to Chicagoland since they were married three years ago.


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

Miket61 said:


> I used to go there when it was on the third floor of an odd building crammed into the Buckhead Village bar district.


Yes, that's the location I went to. I've been gone from Atlanta a long time now, I didn't know they'd rebuilt Buckhead. Dantanna's came after my time.



Miket61 said:


> Incidentally, I have some very good friends in Wheaton. I haven't been to Chicagoland since they were married three years ago.


I hope you enjoyed your trip. Chicago can be a lot of fun.


----------

